# Bud & Charlie



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Pics of my BP Charlie and FH Bud.

Does anyone know any tips to get that hard algae off the back of my tank? I scrub it but it won't come off.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A razor blade should do it.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

you can get a nice little holder for single edge blades at walmart or any home improvement store.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will try that.


----------

